# Pas de météo dans le panneau de notification



## Tomtom-boussy (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai un iPad 2 sous IOS 5. je n'arrive pas à trouver le moyen d'ajouter la météo dans le nouveau panneau de notification. 

Merci de votre aide!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h17 ----------




Tomtom-boussy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un iPad 2 sous IOS 5. je n'arrive pas à trouver le moyen d'ajouter la météo dans le nouveau panneau de notification.
> 
> Merci de votre aide!




pour complèter, je parle de la fonction standard livrée avec IOS5, il n'y a pas de jailbreak ou autre.

cdt


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Octobre 2011)

Cela vient vient peut être du fait que l'App météo n'est pas native sur ipad...


----------



## cameleone (25 Octobre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Cela vient vient peut être du fait que l'App météo n'est pas native sur ipad...



Oui, c'est bien lié à l'absence de l'App météo sur les iPad, présente en revanche sur les iPhones.


----------

